# Implantation day 4 then day 10????????????



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi

I know i have been on here asking this re the pink crinone gel at day 4 past 2 day transferr well now after having sharp pains again last night i have again had pink tinge to crinone gel this afternoon and am now 10 days past 2 datransferr, i phoned the clinic ans she said you dont usually get the pink tinge unless implantation or period is on way, this is driving me nuts, i have not had any other pink tinge apart from these two episodes, all been white, also i did a test and was negative i know its early as test date is on friday, but has anyone else had the implantation twice? so many days apart? also the fact she said it should not be pink has totally confused unless it was period or implantation, thanks for any replies

donn1


----------



## Sakura 78 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi donn,
Hang in there , I know the feeling ! I've never had implantation bleeding so not too sure but it could be that it is just continuing to implant iyswim? You had a 2 day transfer and you still have 5 days till test day so it's still possible.  I think I heard that spotting was normal in early pregnancy anyway? Wising you lots of luck for friday! 
Maiya x


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi maiya

many thanks for ure reply, its very much appreciated, was very emotional last night and when woke up this am thought period had come as was very very wet own their, thanks again for ure kindness

donn1


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

As I mentioned in couple of posts to you, yes you can get pinky tinge to Crinone...or peachy or beigy colour...I've used Crinone several times so am speaking from experience.

As I also mentioned, there is a chance that the pinky tinge is just a bit of old blood residue mixed with the Crinone and/or cervical mucus, following the EC and ET procedures.

Although you may not have noticed pinky tinge with Crinone on other cycles, each treatment cycle can vary as can response to the drugs....none of my cycles have been exactly the same...similar yes, same no.

Implantation can happen anywhere between 5-12 dpo in natural conception, so 5-12dpEC in a treatment cycle. Once an embryo has reached blastocyst at 5 days old it's ready to begin implanting, usually around 24 hours later so when 6 days old but it may be up until it's around 12 days old to fully implant.

Have a look on this website as it shows it clearly what's happening.... http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

Not everyone gets implantation bleed or symptoms, in fact it's the minority who do but some women do get some spotting and/or bleeding in 2ww and early pregnancy.

I can fully appreciate how hard it is and how stressful the 2ww can be but hang in there, you've still got a few days to go and anything can happen during that time...and yes, testing at 10dp2dt is a little early...there needs to be enough HCG released from implanted embryo for a peestick to detect it, depending on sensitivity of test...I'd hold off testing until OTD to be sure of accurate result.

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi

thanks for ure reply natasha, guess am going round the bend as never had any of this before, also last 2 mornings have had really bad wetness down their when i wake up actually was scared too look this am as soo much as felt as was period , anyway thanks again for ure info

donn1


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again   

The 2ww is the worst part of the whole treatment cycle I think...drives even the sanest woman stir crazy !

Did also reply to you on other thread about the increase in cervical mucus...completely normal due to the progesterone support.

Fingers crossed for you   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

The cervix gets very engorged at certain times due to increased oestrogen, and if you scratch it with the applicator it can bleed a little. I hope you get a BFP in a few days, GL!


----------

